# Got my R-10 but.........



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Since getting my R-10 to replace my R-15 I have been very busy adding SP's and tweaking the settings. I like the R-10 and it seems faster than my DirecTiVo but slower than the R-15. The normal guide is actually usable now, not near as fast as the R-15's but you dont have to limit yourself to the TiVo style guide. Dont get me wrong, its still klunky and sometimes fills in all strange but it usable.

I am already up to 70 SP's and still have more to add when I get time. I should top off between 80-90 when I finish. I dont watch anything live and if there is a show I think I might even ever want to watch I create a SP for it.

The only thing I really like about the R-10 better than the R-15 is: It works  
, 30 second skip (SPS30S), skip to tick, time display on the screen (SPS9S), Keyword search. Thats about it.

The things I dislike about the R-10 and prefer the way the R-15 is: No picture in the guide/menus (I HATE sitting there in silence), with 70+ SP's and rearranging them causes you to sit there 5+ minutes in silence where the R-15 you have PIG, the folders do not close when they are empty (it says they are empty but you have to press a key to exit) the R-15 closes them for you, the R-10 guide even though somewhat usable is not even close to the R-15's guide, the FF and RR speed is much slower than the R-15's, in the R-10 guide you cant tell if a program is set to record or not (just a thumbs up but that could be an old one) the R-15 tells you at a glance R or RRR, in the Now playing list with the R-10 you cant see any program descriptions unless you click on them the R-15 shows the description at top when moving around, I could go on and on...

I just hope some updates come quick for the R-15 as it does so much more that I like except work.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

What version of software do you have on the R10? If you don't have the version with folders (6.2), keep your phone line plugged in wait a few days. You'll notice a tremendous improvement in the speed.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

There is no version 6.2 for the R10.

It came with 6.1 and has only had 6.1

6.2 was the 6.1 implementation for the older units.

And no, the R10 is still faster then any of the Series 2's with 6.2


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

My bad...I just signed up with DirecTV last month and haven't got all of the models down. I have the DVR80 which took the upgrades about a week into the service. The speed, obviously, was much improved with the upgrade.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> And no, the R10 is still faster then any of the Series 2's with 6.2


I'll disagree with you on that one Earl. They're at least the same.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> I'll disagree with you on that one Earl. They're at least the same.


I'll conced on that one... as they are very similar.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I now have a DirecTiVo, R-10 and R-15 and prefer the way the R-15 works overall but am very glad I got the R-10 when I did. I think its going to be a long ride on the R-15 train and at least I have something that works reliably in the mean time. 

I know I listed a lot of things I dont like about the R-10 but the only real thing that bothers me is the "silence" when doing things. Once you get used to the way the R-10 works vs. the R-15 its a very usable unit.

I do get a sense the R-10 is faster than my DirecTiVo. I am not saying its way faster just I noticed some snap to the menus and things that I dont see with my DirecTiVo. Maybe now that its starting to get used more and I have a lot of SP's it will slow down but out of the box I would say the R-10 is faster.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

The R10 IS a DirecTiVo. Perhaps you have an older series 1 or a Series 2 that somehow did not download the 6.2 update?

Personally, I can see no speed differential between my non-R10 series 2 DirecTiVos (with 6.2) and the R10. Basically the are the same other than the non R10 can be hacked. Frankly, very little differential between the R15 and my DirecTiVos in many areas. Sometimes it (R15) is faster though. 

Any speed difference is eaten up by me FF past commercials and rewinding constantly...they need to "enhance" the overshoot somehow.

Nonetheless, what works for you is all that really matters. I have yet to be happy enough with the R15 to consider it as a "prime time" machine. I will however keep it around and hope very much DTV can get the bugs worked out.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I think Bobman was confusing his R10/R15s as a R10 cannot be faster than a DirecTivo. But then we're just picking on Bobman.

My experience indicates DTivos have quicker menus and How Showing/MYVOD displays than the R15. That is DTivos running 6.2. The 3.1.x units were VERY slow compared to 6.1 or 6.2.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Okay, that makes sense. Not trying to pick on 'ya Bobman...


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Jeez-oh-petes. This ain't even fun picking on him when he's not around. :grin:


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I know the R-10 is a DirecTiVo, I just list it differently as it's the first DirecTiVo from DirecTV themselves. The hacks dont work on it but you can upgrade the HD now.

I agree that the R-15 is not ready for prime time yet and thats why I bought the R-10 to replace it for now. Its going to be another update or two before I move the R-15 back as my main receiver. I still prefer the way the R-15 does almost everything over the DirecTiVo's but it's just not reliable enough yet.

The R-10 works well and its a relief not having to babysit the thing and know its going to record what it should. No more waking up to find partial recordings, tons of dups and then having to go through the history and to do list to see what happened.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

One thing that I can say, with the few times I've found any DTivo that didn't record a show, I could ALWAYS trace down why it didn't record via the history in the DTivo. Almost all of those involved a guide or scheduling problem. But every time I was pissed at my Dtivo for not doing what it was suppose to do I could find out why.

Something the R15 needs to learn.


----------

